# How to paint a Reel.



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

*Who paints reels and how much is it*

I am looking for someone that paints reels to paint my Mitchell 402 for me. How much will it cost and how long will it take for my to get it back?
Thanks


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I also would like to have the drag upgraded


----------

